
Ask HN: Is this a billion dollar business idea? - thrwawy20160421
There was a post today about selling space on municipal vehicles for AVLR systems and gas sensors.  I was reading this and thinking, how do we generalize it?  How about a portal for municipalities who can register and search for monetization opportunities?  Then I wanted to expand this further.  I want to connect Companies-Who-Want-To-Do-Wardriving with Uber-Drivers-Who-Want-More-Money and also with Cash-Strapped-Municipalities.
======
bikamonki
So, I am an uber driver and install a gas sensor. I gather data on every ride
(realtime hook to a cloud log). A company buys my data to give it to muni for
free, in some manner of green tax payment?

------
mswen
put vibration sensors on cars and use vibration analysis to get a measure of
how rough various sections of road for most needed road repairs and
resurfacing.

run air particulate sensors and create daily maps of particulate counts in the
air for people with asthma or other respiratory diseases

------
coreyp_1
Many, many business ideas are billion-dollar ideas.

The question is: Do you have a billion-dollar execution (e.g., marketing)?

~~~
thrwawy20160421
As an individual, you would create a profile on the site, so you can find
opportunities. If you own a car, you might want to see how you can get paid
for putting a wrap on your car, or driving around with a box.

Gotta think of a good name for this. It's like when you pay a data center to
host your box, except this time, your car is the data center.

~~~
thrwawy20160421
Let's say you went as far as designing a rack, for hot swappable modules. The
rack just holds them in your trunk or wherever and provides 12v power, maybe
with a ups.

